# Does anyone here rent out their ram for breeding?



## WindyIndy (Nov 21, 2016)

I have been noticing ads for this and also read in an article that it could be a good way to make some extra money on a small farm. Does anyone here do this? I would be worried that the ram could maybe bring something back to the herd, or if they feed him wrong. I'm sure you would want to write up some sort of agreement and have them sign. 

Just curious


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 21, 2016)

OK--no sheep here, either sex.  BUT having bred, raised and outside bred donkeys, horses & goats, I feel I can suggest some things that need to be considered.  

My stallion never was leased to others but, I did take mares for breeding.   Anyway, you have mentioned issues that can be a problem for the owner -- the health of their flock.

I suggest that you know in advance what issues can arise and what to check for health wise.   My concerns were whether the mare had any infections/disease that could be contracted by my stallion & transferred to my mares -- STDs.   Health wise you need to be aware of what CAN arise and what CAN be prevented with vaccine, etc.  Know that your animal has all his vaccines for everything contagious!   Ask if the lessee has his own animals vaccinated, tested, etc.   Know how your ram will be fed, housed, etc.  Have a written contract.

Personally I don't know about sheep, in general.   But issues with letting an animal leave and return can be addressed nicely in most cases.  Be prepared to quarantine your ram at return for your own safety.

Sheep people can help more....I just offer general thoughts.


----------



## WindyIndy (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughts! Those were my concerns exactly, one reason I'm asking. 

I suppose, the more you rent him out for breeding, the sooner he'll be "used up" too and you'll need to replace him  =/


----------



## U B Ewe (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a agreement with the person I got my ewe lambs from to start my herd. We both have a closed herd between us. She now only has 3 ewes and keeping a ram on her place is not some thing she wants to do.  In return for breeding her ewes I get 1 ewe lamb. Disease issues are limited. We also shear and vaccinate together. No new ewes are brought in.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 10, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH! Sounds like you have a pretty decent arrangement worked out! I would think though at some point you'll need to bring in some fresh blood to widen your breeding stock blood lines. Anyway, glad you decided to join up! Make yourself at home. We have a great group of Sheeple here. Oh, and if you have some pics you'd be willing to share, we all love to see pics here   If you would, please take a few minutes over on the social threads and do a brief introduction so we can get to know you a little and welcome you "properly".


----------

